

Why today's netbooks won't kill the laptop market - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-todays-netbooks-wont-kill-the-laptop-market-2009-2

======
kyochan
This is assuming netbooks took consumers away from laptops rather than attract
consumers who otherwise would not purchase portable computing.

Netbooks were meant to expand the portable computing market, not redistribute
it.

